# Has anyone ever been racist to you?



## nekosync (Sep 1, 2014)

I have had someone in primary school refuse to work with me. He told me it was because I'm black.

In secondary school, I had someone tell me that "all black people are the same", and that we all have "flat noses and big jaws" when I have neither of those, and know plenty of black people who don't fit in his stereotypical view.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, sadly.
I'd rather not talk about those experiences. I can't bring myself to do that.


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 1, 2014)

As in just straight up 'I hate you because you are this race.' Hm... I have, but in every instance the offender thought I was Mexican. Indeed, a Mexican is just a Mexican, even if he is not a Mexican, heh.


----------



## xxDianaxx (Sep 1, 2014)

Yess I was walking bck to my house abd this boy shouts at me nig** why u black I was like WHATT


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 1, 2014)

No, but most of that is because I am white and most racists are white. As much as discrimination based on sexual orientation urks me, this bugs me 10x more


----------



## nekosync (Sep 1, 2014)

xxDianaxx said:


> Yess I was walking bck to my house abd this boy shouts at me nig** why u black I was like WHATT


What a moron.


----------



## Pathetic (Sep 1, 2014)

damn crackers

But yeah.  Usually lots of stereotypical jokes and they just get old and I'm like no.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

xxDianaxx said:


> Yess I was walking bck to my house abd this boy shouts at me nig** why u black I was like WHATT



I've had some boys ask me that too. Jesus, how stupid of them.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, if I remember correctly.

About 3 years ago I went to an overnight camp (that everyone BUT me loved). Anyway, the rooms were shared, and basically the people in the other room were being loud or something, and most, if not all of the people in that room were Asian, and the room that I picked was mainly white. So someone made an overgeneralization about Asians (I think that he just said they were loud/needed to shut up), and yeah, I was offended.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2014)

No. Unfortunately I've known people to be bigots.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 1, 2014)

People often say I'm racist even though I don't say anything bad about people unless it's about them personally. If people are gonna be ****s then I'm not gonna like them, that doesn't mean I'm racist.
Then again, I'm white and South African, and as we all know that means I'm 100% racist. It doesn't help that my family basically set up apartheid in SA.

There were some kids in high school (predominantly had students of Middle Eastern and African descent) that picked on me for being a white kid, specifically of the pasty white variety. While it sometimes got pretty severe, that was the only time I've had to deal with it.


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah. I've been asked if I eat dogs.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah. Black on black.

In my old school, I was excluded for being too white.


----------



## f11 (Sep 1, 2014)

Same as  Zannessa

But on the other hand I've been called the n-word to many times to count.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I have had someone in primary school refuse to work with me. He told me it was because I'm black.
> 
> In secondary school, I had someone tell me that "all black people are the same", and that we all have "flat noses and big jaws" when I have neither of those, and know plenty of black people who don't fit in his stereotypical view.



What a jerk...

I am white (a little tanned) BUT I have a skin condition called vitiligo that makes white stains appear on my body (it's a little more complicated than that but I can't explain it in English) and since teenagers and people in general are mean jerks well... I've had bad experiences :> I don't really consider them to be racist though but they did judge me on the color(s) of my skin.


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh, also, I had somebody refer to me as being part of a traitorous, anti-American tribe. Because I am Irish. 

Yeah, the European-American part of my background is not exempt from racism either.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep~ Whenever the swine flu thing came around, this group of girls at school would refuse to talk to me or even be near me simply because I was Mexican because of the stuff the news was saying about the swine flu originating from Mexico. ?\_(ツ)_/? 

People can be really ****ty~


----------



## xxDianaxx (Sep 1, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Oh, also, I had somebody refer to me as being part of a traitorous, anti-American tribe. Because I am Irish.
> 
> Yeah, the European-American part of my background is not exempt from racism either.



That's horrible I'm irish as well


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 1, 2014)

xxDianaxx said:


> That's horrible I'm irish as well


Yeah, he cited the Mexican-American War as proof that, as an Irishman, I hate America. I was too busy laughing to argue.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

Okay, I think I'm ready to share one that isn't as harmful as my other experiences.

People once made black stereotypical jokes around and aimed at me. Even my (now ex) boyfriend joined in with them.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 1, 2014)

On vacation I was called a "cheesehead" by someone, its a somewhat bad name for a Dutch person, but I can`t call that in all seriousness a racial attack on me. Because quite frankly, I love cheese. 

I never really have to deal with racism, not even as a bystander. Thank goodness for that, because I can`t stand it. The stupidity of it..... Pfff.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 1, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Yeah, the European-American part of my background is not exempt from racism either.


Nobody is exempt though.



ThomasNLD said:


> On vacation I was called a "cheesehead" by someone, its a somewhat bad name for a Dutch person, but I can`t call that in all seriousness a racial attack on me. Because quite frankly, I love cheese.
> 
> I never really have to deal with racism, not even as a bystander. Thank goodness for that, because I can`t stand it. The stupidity of it..... Pfff.


Which part of the country do you live in? I assume it'd be worse for white Dutch people in Amsterdam and Rotterdam. The high school I went to was in the latter.


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 1, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Nobody is exempt though.


No disagreement here.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 1, 2014)

Oddly, yes. 

Someone told me "_go back to where you came from_" (which would be...America? Because I was born here?) and I can admit I got a little pissy. 

But that's like- a fraction of what some people feel on a daily basis. Ugh. Some people need to **** off the planet- like to think that that one instance of discomfort I felt is a constant reality for some people every single day of their lives kinda makes me ill.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

No, but racism is not funny


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 1, 2014)

I haven't had THAT many racist experiences, and mine weren't as bad as some people's here, but I hate when people just try to "Guess my race."

I've had someone say to me "What are you". Then I told them, then they said, "You don't look ____, you look white." Tbh, the reason I got offended was because of the tone of their voice. Also someone asked me if I was Filipino/Mexican and I told them "I'm Japanese on my mom's side and some sort of spanish (tbh I actually don't know, specifically) on my dad's side." Then they replied with "You don't look _____, you look Filipino." Then I said "Well, I'm not." Then they said "Nope, Idc what you say, you're Filipino." 

I don't even know...... never mind


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> "Nope, Idc what you say, you're Filipino."



I've rarely heard something dumber. Like it's up to them to decide. So stupid I actually giggled.

But I am very sorry for you, that you had to come across such an idiot.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 1, 2014)

Actually, reading this is making me really mad. I'd rather not remember this situation.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 1, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Which part of the country do you live in? I assume it'd be worse for white Dutch people in Amsterdam and Rotterdam. The high school I went to was in the latter.



I live near the German border. Thats where it happened, on a camping site right over the border. A German branded me a cheesehead. 
I went to school for three years in Rotterdam and never experienced any racism. Did you base your estimation on your own experience in that area?


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 1, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> I live near the German border. Thats where it happened, on a camping site right over the border. A German branded me a cheesehead.
> I went to school for three years in Rotterdam and never experienced any racism. Did you base your estimation on your own experience in that area?


I don't see how Germans are much different...

Maybe? The time I went to school there was the early 00s. Most areas have improved, though from what I've heard it's the south of Rotterdam that's gotten worse and there's some kind of ingrained hate or at least dislike of whites. Not sure why it's specifically that area.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 1, 2014)

Actually, I just got really sad about this, I don't want to share it.

Racism is awful. Enough said. Peace.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2014)

Being white, I have not had any racial slurs or remarks thrown to me. 

My hispanic boyfriend makes white girl jokes whenever I do something silly sometimes but they're just jokes so they don't count.


----------



## ellemacc (Sep 1, 2014)

A lot of ugly white boys yelling about me being Mexican. I'm Latino, but not Mexican, and I just get kind of frustrated instead of full-on mad. However, when one of them started talking about my friend being a terrorist, I felt the urge to beat the sh♥t out of them.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 1, 2014)

ellemacc said:


> A lot of ugly white boys yelling about me being Mexican. I'm Latino, but not Mexican, and I just get kind of frustrated instead of full-on mad. However, when one of them started talking about my friend being a terrorist, I felt the urge to beat the sh♥t out of them.



It was the opposite with me.
But no one has ever said something about being a terrorist. They said i was racist because of what happened back in the 1960's when I WASNT EVEN ALIVE.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 1, 2014)

Um, yes surprisingly, even though I'm a white male and blonde.

I was part of this story writing competition, and I won, and part of the competition was you got to turn your story into a play, and work alongside a director.

Basically, I went to this competition camp in seattle for a week, and since it was more "inner-city", there were a lot of african american kids (I feel bad saying black in the context of this story), and being one of the other "half" I got picked on a lot. 
They would swear at me, and terrorize the other asian and white kids (a lot of my friends).


----------



## Jawile (Sep 1, 2014)

I hate when people say you can't be racist to white people

Because you can and people do it all the time


----------



## Tessie (Sep 1, 2014)

no, im white and fortunately & unfortunately experience white privilege


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

People say that I'm racist when I call people Asian
you're from that area, do I have to name all the civilizations and countries there?

Anyways, I've been called the n word even though I am ridiculously pale. It's silly.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 1, 2014)

Daw sorry to hear a about that. :c
/hugs you



kyasarin said:


> Yeah. I've been asked if I eat dogs.



This. Too often.

But when I was in middle school pretty much everyone in my class made fun of me for being asian. >:C


----------



## Leanne (Sep 1, 2014)

When I started my 3rd of primary school. It was the first time I had any problems like this when we moved from France to South America.

Racism is bad. Also I'm just posting here so that people see that there IS racism against people with white skin, specially when you go to areas where your skin colors just stands out of the rest.

It wasn't so bad, or at least I'm happy it wasn't worse. I was called a "Ghost" a few times. "Whitey" (as "blancona", in Spanish), and the one I hated the most was "Empress", because they thought I was there just to feel superior and I have never mistreated them in my life to earn such name.

Things got better when we moved to a big city for 4th grade and up. I haven't had people call me names for my white skin here and at least in my school I never see any racism like this. I actually get along with my classmates now. ^^


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 1, 2014)

No, fortunately, but I've seen WAY too many people being racist to each other.  Racism is awful. D:


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah. I was shopping with my sister once and this black dude came up to us and yelled "GO BACK TO YOUR COUNTRY, YOU FILTHY MEXICAN". I looked at him and said "I'm not Mexican nor filthy. I'm Brazilian-American, and no I will most certainly not go anywhere just because you want me to". "My place is here. If you don't like it then you can hop on a boat back to Africa?!".
I was 14 at the time, and wouldn't have told him to hop on a boat back to Africa today. However, I was young and stupid and at the time felt as if a little bit of sarcastic racism thrown right back at him wouldn't be too bad. If someone did that to me today, I'd like to think I wouldn't give him the same response. Maybe something a little more mature, I hope.
Racism is a headless monster most of the time. It can't bite and mostly does no harm, but still shouldn't be taken lightly as a head could easily be attached.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 1, 2014)

Only online. I was once verbally abused by some people for being Australian. Hateful words and unnecessary comments from a forum I used to go on.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, but I'm not afraid to laugh a little at myself. She calls me a short Asian who will never learn how to drive because I can't see over the wheel and I make fun of her lack of math skills. It's a best friend thing. XD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 1, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Only online. I was once verbally abused by some people for being Australian. Hateful words and unnecessary comments from a forum I used to go on.



Are you serious? I'd kill to be Australian


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 1, 2014)

All the freaking time, I brush it off. Especially online, I really hate when people tell me something like "You'd be so pretty if you were white" or "You're pretty for a black girl." Don't ever tell someone that ****


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> All the freaking time, I brush it off. Especially online, I really hate when people tell me something like "You'd be so pretty if you were white" or "You're pretty for a black girl." Don't ever tell someone that ****


^This.
It's not a compliment at all. It's ****ing rude.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 1, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> All the freaking time, I brush it off. Especially online, I really hate when people tell me something like "You'd be so pretty if you were white" or "You're pretty for a black girl." Don't ever tell someone that ****



I'm so sorry, that's very stupid of them to say that :c (as well as everyone else too! (about getting rude comments from people part)


----------



## samsquared (Sep 1, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> All the freaking time, I brush it off. Especially online, I really hate when people tell me something like "You'd be so pretty if you were white" or "You're pretty for a black girl." Don't ever tell someone that ****


What is this ****?
This makes my little stories seem even smaller.
I'm a very light-skinned mulatto and very dense, so little tends to show up on my radar, but I have been some situations that were very awkward or scary for me very specifically for being racially mixed and not black or white. I just remembered that more often than other forms of racism, I'm sexually harassed for being mixed? Whether or not I'm good-looking, this stereotype that all biracial girls are hot kind of propagates this misinformation and, for some people, justifies their lewd behavior. Not white enough to be too proud, not black enough to be too offended? Is this the conclusion? aiyaaaah
That's part of the reason that it pisses me off that we aren't considered our own race, our own subset. :T
If I don't get to be both, let me be my own thing, daaaamn


----------



## Jake (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes because my dad is black and my mum is Mexican nd I am white so people always call me adopted because "there is no way a ***** and a spic can have a white baby"


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 1, 2014)

yeah. i'm half white, half mexican & native american, and some ugly white boys always called me "dirty" or "dirty mexican" in elementary school

also you can't be racist against white people


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 1, 2014)

I've experienced typical racial slurs against Asians from high school and earlier, but I live in the Bay Area where it's really diverse so I've been lucky enough to not be discriminated against for my race or anything like that. jokes about race aren't funny though so people need to stop.


----------



## Geoni (Sep 1, 2014)

Nope. Unless you consider way back in middle school when people made Mexican jokes about me because apparently I was a Mexican because I had a mustache before everyone else. But I'm not.

Seen tons of racism though, having lived in SC all my life. Drove by KKK people in the middle of the night in some hick town one time and it scared the **** out of me even if I am white. There's just something about the costumes that's really eerie aside from the blatant racism it stands for.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2014)

I am white.

So no.


----------



## Reese (Sep 1, 2014)

Ugh, racism sucks and I feel really sad reading all of these stories. I'm fortunate that I've never really been the target of racism, since Hawaii is pretty ethnically diverse and Asian people aren't the minority here that they are in the most of the US. (In fact, being 1/4 white, I was often the "whitest" one of my friends growing up, ha.) I do recall being called a "stupid Jap" once in middle school, but that's about it.


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 2, 2014)

Yup, but not in a long time, thank God.

I think that the last time was when this chick in my science class said I should just "quit school and work as a maid like every other stupid Filipino."

I ended up getting 98% in that class at the end of that year.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 2, 2014)

Reese said:


> Ugh, racism sucks and I feel really sad reading all of these stories. I'm fortunate that I've never really been the target of racism, since Hawaii is pretty ethnically diverse and Asian people aren't the minority here that they are in the most of the US. (In fact, being 1/4 white, I was often the "whitest" one of my friends growing up, ha.) I do recall being called a "stupid Jap" once in middle school, but that's about it.



Oh, I heard living in Hawaii you're prone to a lot of racism because Hawaiians still aren't happy with many touristy/foreigners.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

Yup. I had this one guy in Science that absolutely _hated _Chinese people. It took a lot of self-restraint to not slap him.


----------



## Reese (Sep 2, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> Oh, I heard living in Hawaii you're prone to a lot of racism because Hawaiians still aren't happy with many touristy/foreigners.


Well, I was just speaking from my experience. White people (or "haoles") definitely experience some racism, but really only from the more vocal minority of local people. (And I don't think it's as bad as what many minorities go through at the hands of white people elsewhere, but of course, I can't speak to that from experience.)


----------



## Isabella (Sep 2, 2014)

A lot of people don't know my race right away unless I tell them so it's kind of different. At the moment I can't recall someone being directly racist to me to the point of upsetting me, but it's happened to my mother and father and oh man it's pissed me off so much. Just because they have an accent they get treated rudely sometimes, like if we're going to a store or something.
I'm Hispanic/Italian and some other stuff like Brazilian.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 2, 2014)

I got racism from white, black and Arab people.
I am half Asian and half white. 
I actually got a bit of racism when I was in middle school, and got called "chink". 
But since I went to a 'posh' high school where the majority of students are well educated and that 95% of the students were white I didn't receive any racism which was pretty cool.
At the same time since I am biracial I can be more flexible to change my appearance to tend more to one side.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes, when I went to school, I got called a lot of racial slurs - Oh, let me say this, I'm white, don't bother saying that white people don't get affected by it. That's bull****, when I moved to where I am now, all I get is racial slurs thrown at me. My mother gets everything nice and I'm stuck with everything spiky. Gah, the amount of restraint it was to not hurt them all was hard.. At least I have a little bit of self control, because, I did crack near the end of last year. Oh well.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 2, 2014)

All the time when I was younger, probably because of where we were living at the time.
I've never experienced it as an adult.


----------



## doveling (Sep 2, 2014)

yep, but i don't really care anymore 
[im asian...] i don't mind..everyone treats me as a white person really (i act more white eh).. they don't tease me as much, and plus, if they do insult me as of my race, i have plenty of racist comebacks to punch them back in the face. yes i am a bit racist... only when angry ;n;


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 2, 2014)

not really, mostly because i live in an extremely diverse city/i don't think people can even tell what i am lmao s: not sure if it counts, but i did have a friend who referred to halfies as "mutts" and that bothered me a lot. (half filipino/half mexican, hi)


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 11, 2014)

No luckily i haven't


----------



## croagunk (Sep 11, 2014)

I have not, but then again i am stale white bread so people can't really be racist towards me. People have been discriminating against me because of my gender identity and sexual orientation, but no racism. I'm very sorry that you have to go through it, and i know i'll never understand really how it feels, but i feel for you.


----------



## meo (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes.
I'm white and I've experienced racial slurs. The most thing I've experienced though is, for a old job, I used to go to houses all around the city...we would have appointments with a wide variety of people but about 50 percent of the south Asian people I met were racist. 
They would not even want us in their home for fear that were we "dirty". And I don't even mean removing shoes because we do that in my home. They just didn't want us in period. One woman in particular didn't want us to come in for that reason but through the door you could see piles of trash in her home. Her son who also was outside playing barefoot was allowed in without cleaning up first but us never. The frustrating part is they were the one asking us to come to their homes.

I've met plenty of nice south Asian people though too so I just take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 11, 2014)

I personally haven't, but it annoys me so much when people say white people aren't subject to racism. My best friend was horribly bullied all through his time at his school in London - he was one of only two white people in the year.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah, growing up in Korea when you're not full korean you're bound to get some racist remarks now and then, especially from the older generation. I've been called jjanggae and jjangpong a lot which are both racist slurs used by koreans towards chinese... which is stupid because I don't even identify myself as chinese (I'm Korean-Cambodian, but my grandfather was half Chinese). They also get ticked off if you're korean and you speak english. I think in Asia the real racism is towards other asian races. My friend who is Indonesian-Chinese gets that a lot too.... I still got some racist remarks when I moved to the US for school but none of it was malicious, just obnoxious people hollering some "ching chong ching" nonsense to you on the street lol.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 11, 2014)

My future mother in law got mad at me because I didn't want her sharing pictures of my then 2 month old baby online because her friends were PERVY and she had gross looking men on her Facebook page. She blew up at me and came to my house at like 10:30 PM in socks, sports bra, boxers and a jacket and started banging on all the door telling me I'm an uneducated Mexican slave and that's all I'll ever be, and that I'm Dominican trash, and a bunch of other things, needless to say I called te cops and started a paper trail on her in case she ever tried again. My fianc? is trying to get me and her to be all buddy again because he misses his family and says I'm pushing them away from him. (I have not, I've just denied going with him to visit, he is more than welcome to have a relationship with them, I just won't be involved. I refuse to sweep this under the rug and pretend everything is fine.


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 11, 2014)

Yup, to the point the police was called


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes, outright, and casual racism is something I hear/see everyday (as I'm sure everyone does). Sometimes I feel like I might trip underneath the weight of the daily microaggression I go through in some circles -_-


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

People make fun of me because I am Punjabi. Sometimes they say "Go back to your country!" And none of the teachers care. I gave them a piece of me and now they don't even speak of me...

But I hear them..their whispers....they are not quiet........they will rise.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 11, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> My future mother in law got mad at me because I didn't want her sharing pictures of my then 2 month old baby online because her friends were PERVY and she had gross looking men on her Facebook page. She blew up at me and came to my house at like 10:30 PM in socks, sports bra, boxers and a jacket and started banging on all the door telling me I'm an uneducated Mexican slave and that's all I'll ever be, and that I'm Dominican trash, and a bunch of other things, needless to say I called te cops and started a paper trail on her in case she ever tried again. My fianc? is trying to get me and her to be all buddy again because he misses his family and says I'm pushing them away from him. (I have not, I've just denied going with him to visit, he is more than welcome to have a relationship with them, I just won't be involved. I refuse to sweep this under the rug and pretend everything is fine.



That is disgusting what she did, and good for you for sticking up for yourself and not being persuaded to go along with it because more than likely she'll just keep up the racist behavior.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I am white.
> 
> So no.



!!! 
glad someone said it


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I personally haven't, but it annoys me so much when people say white people aren't subject to racism. My best friend was horribly bullied all through his time at his school in London - he was one of only two white people in the year.



Thank you! It's annoying when people say that.


----------



## Hyasynth (Sep 11, 2014)

Apparently people get really bent out of shape when you don't conform to stereotypes. I was born in 'Murrica to Dominican parents and have a pale olive skintone. Most people can't guess my race very easily and have had a lot of wild guesses thrown my way. That in itself is no big deal to me.

However, NYC schools tend to be hella segregated and it just so happened that the first middle school I went to had a 90% black population. When they learned I was Hispanic I had so much vitriol thrown my way just for "acting white" and "not talking black", and when they found out I had native fluency in Spanish they all got mad when I refused to do their homework for them. I can't make this stuff up.

Once I moved to my current nabe the bullying stopped, though in high school I was still a little too white by some folks' standards. Still, most of the people who disliked me in high school disliked me for reasons beyond race so I won't go into that.


----------



## puppy (Sep 11, 2014)

yeah all the time. and a lot of the time they dont even know theyre being racist but it still bothers the **** out of me. people will say things to me like "why is your hair like that???" and thEN ACTUALLY TOUCH MY HAIR. like???? pls jump in front of a bus??????/


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 11, 2014)

Being a white male i am not usually the victim of racism but i see a lot of it
One of my friends is a muslim and if i had a penny for every time someone called him a terrorist or osama or something id be rich


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 11, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I hate when people say you can't be racist to white people
> 
> Because you can and people do it all the time



No you can't. You cannot be racist to white people, because of white privilege.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 11, 2014)

Jesus, some of these are disturbing! 

I'm white and basically everyone where I live is as well (I live in a really small town), so no. The worst I've had was guys screaming "lesbian, hey lesbian, etc" at me walking down the street in London when I chopped off all my hair (I can only assume that was the reason but I really have no idea). Slightly scary because they looked ****ing pissed. 

I feel bad that so many people have experienced this kind of thing.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 12, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> No you can't. You cannot be racist to white people, because of white privilege.



Tell that to my white friend who was racially bullied to the point of trying to commit suicide


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

I have someone in my class who has....dark...skin because of her heritage.

She wasn't able to give someone else the supplies he needed to be able to do his stuff, and he got so mad he calld her the N word out loud. Not how gang slang words use it, with an a, but with the hard r.

I believe it is more offensive when you do it like that.

My friend who was called the word ran outside crying. All his friends laughed except me.

From that day forward I wasn't his friend, in fact we hated each other.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> I have someone in my class who has....dark...skin because of her heritage.
> 
> She wasn't able to give someone else the supplies he needed to be able to do his stuff, and he got so mad he calld her the N word out loud. Not how gang slang words use it, with an a, but with the hard r.
> 
> ...



Not just that, because I am more friends with the one who was called the N word, I get made fun of for it.

I don't care.

Racism won't leave the world unless no one talks about it. If no one talks about it the word might end up gone from existence.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 12, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> No you can't. You cannot be racist to white people, because of white privilege.


I agree. White people can be discriminated against, but they don't face racism.


----------



## starlark (Sep 12, 2014)

OH GOD YES. I'm Filipino. 
I'm saying this from my own opinion so I don't exactly think it's right, but I don't look particularly Asian. Whenever I go "back home" the kids always make fun of me for my posh accent and articulation in addition to the fact I'm "white" (actually a very sickly shade of olive).
I guess the prejudice is really only skin-deep, as when I open my mouth I will likely spew a torrent of danisnotonfire-worthy sentences at you.
It's never been particularly bad, just a couple of one-offs but from Year Seven up until last year there was this ridiculously tall gawky creature that used to shout stuff like "aw-dah numba twenny fye" and "id like to tek-aut ples" in what i presume is an Ownage Pranks wannabe accent as I rushed past him into the lunch hall.
God. People these days.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Like really, I thought we were past these days of Racism.

Slavery happened and those were some of the darkest times in history, so I shall quote Malcom X here.

"I believe in a religion that believes in freedom. Any time I have to accept a religion that won't let me fight a battle for my people, I say to hell with that religion." -Malcom X.


----------



## starlark (Sep 12, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Like really, I thought we were past these days of Racism.
> 
> Slavery happened and those were some of the darkest times in history, so I shall quote Malcom X here.
> 
> "I believe in a religion that believes in freedom. Any time I have to accept a religion that won't let me fight a battle for my people, I say to hell with that religion." -Malcom X.



A BIG FAT A-MEN.
Like honestly, I know white people are all around us (my boyfriend is white and 85% of my friends are pure blood Britons) but didn't the first humans use to be darker than the normal white? I'm not discriminating either way but I do think it's a little weird.
That's basically like being the first to the play house, then some younger kid takes it over and pushes you back.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 12, 2014)

Sadly, just last year, I had a suitemate in college that was black (my roommate and I are white) and when something of hers went missing from the bathroom we all shared she immediately blamed my roommate and I. She was screaming things like "All you white ******* need to stay the **** away from my stuff! Every time I have to share something with a white person they always steal my ****! I'm so tired of you white people thinking you can always pick on us black people because you had slaves back in the day! Slavery is ******* over, y'all know that right?!?"

It was a really bad situation. My roommate and I never touched her stuff, she had just misplaced it. We never had problems with our suitemate before that incident and after that she never spoke to us and eventually moved out.


----------



## mob (Sep 12, 2014)

yes, the town i used to live in had a native american team name
when the name was threatened to be taken away they became really racist towards us natives lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 12, 2014)

nope because according to tumblr since I'm white no one can be racist against me lolololololol

- - - Post Merge - - -

casually post this video to piss people off c:


----------



## Brackets (Sep 12, 2014)

Zeiro said:


> I agree. White people can be discriminated against, but they don't face racism.



Racism is defined as 'Prejudice, DISCRIMINATION, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one’s own race is superior' therefore white people DO face racism. maybe it's less common, but it's stupid to say that everywhere in the world no white person has ever experienced racism because that is bull****


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 12, 2014)

Nope. Most likely because I'm apparently pretty intimidating... probably because I publicly display acts of violence when teachers aren't around, heh.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 12, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Racism is defined as 'Prejudice, DISCRIMINATION, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one’s own race is superior' therefore white people DO face racism. maybe it's less common, but it's stupid to say that everywhere in the world no white person has ever experienced racism because that is bull****



 no of course not man you are so silly there has never once been a white person who was bullied for being white nope not all and if they are it's not racism because you can't be racist against the majority lol nope and who cares if some whitey kills themselves over it they should have just whipped away their white tears and got over it 


-end sarcasm-

while it not be "racism" hate is still hate no matter who it's against how hard is that for people to under f!cking stand


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 12, 2014)

Um no.

But my friend was bullied for being White back when I lived in the ghetto. If you really think you can't be racist towards White people you're full of baloney.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am talking to you Nebudelic, that's not a funny thing to say. >.>


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 12, 2014)

I was being sarcastic :I
I am quite aware what I was saying wasn't funny I was making fun
of sjw who refuse to realize that white people can being hated and can be targeted by racism 
also why did you think I linked an article about a kid who killed himself because he was bullied for being white it's even more to prove my point that ****ing sjw are pieces of **** who should get their heads out of their entitled asses 


God dammit I even said "end sarcasm"
meaning I wasn't being seriously ugh yes I know I was being harsh but
hey I was just quoting the typical Sjw


----------



## Zane (Sep 12, 2014)

I was wondering how long it would be before white people ruined this topic r.i.p. thread


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 12, 2014)

thank you I love ruining things it's part of my white nature obviously


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 13, 2014)

I am not black but my fathers side, very long story we can't trace past two generations both on his side Eastern European, Hungarian, Russian, some relations in Israel though he was raised catholic and I am US native I have been asked a lot where I come from and get the more when younger as had my dad's nose more then went to college had people straight out tell or ask me if I was Jewish..said I had that look, I am not and at the time the first times didn't think much of it or from my last name is spelled different than it sounds..I have seen bigotry my one grandfather sadly rest his soul was instilled with it against almost everyone did not want my mom to marry my dad bc was catholic he was baptist won't repeat his thoughts on people but being born here and Caucasian never thought that my looks based on ancestry of uncertainty would ever illicit comments I see now were anti semitic. I myself nor my family we can trace is Jewish but maybe four generations back and get the occasional comment...it is not something I thought I would experience myself some of the more subtly offensive won't say.

   I while taking my MA in film and media took a class on race and gender in film, and it spotlighted on this a lot we think are moving forward but not just race but gender discrimination is rampant still and looking at the history we forget this countries legacy in the US of discrimination against, Italians, Japanese, Native Americans, the Irish had to live in ghettos now are mostly assimilated into culture but looking back for a so called melting pot country that phrase was created to cover up a lot of immigrant discrimination and lately we are shifting toward Middle Easterners, Hispanics and still the old and gender stereotypes while disguised if you look are not hard to see especially in the media we put out and aim at the public. But that wheel is complicated and keeps turning based on what the now minority wants us to think to retain it's hold as majority and white wasp type is most definitely not the majority anymore,

     To all who shared stories of any kind thanks for being brave. All discriminatory are really I think unhappy with themselves.


----------



## Togekiss (Sep 13, 2014)

Too many times. I'm so used to it now that it doesn't even hurt my feelings when someone does say something racist to me.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 13, 2014)

I am considered white and as I have said racism does extend to those considered or perceived to be Jewish or of Jewish ancestry...WW11, Hitler anyone....is that not one of the biggest race fueled Holocausts...anyway most of us assimilated here down a few generations are just considered white Caucasian our family records lost religions changed names changed are white but putting a line of racism vs discrimination...I don't think you can in some cases and though not racial sexual discrimination orientation or even gender can be just as bad. Let us not forget too that white ceased to be the majority long ago though none of us to this country can state through ancestry being American unless your Native American. So we are all even if look white a mixed bag. Not defending anyone but my own experiences as a white girl who clearly looks Eastern European and with things going on politically now in the world and our not being the strongest power in the US those old discriminations similar to ww11 are raising their heads. My fianc? had never seen schindlers list and I think every young person should make sure they do.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Racism is defined as 'Prejudice, DISCRIMINATION, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one’s own race is superior' therefore white people DO face racism. maybe it's less common, but it's stupid to say that everywhere in the world no white person has ever experienced racism because that is bull****


White people do not experience racism because, again, of white privilege. I recommend looking up on why white people do not face racism and what white privilege is. White people are stereotyped and bullied yes, but it's by POC who were, and are, still treated as less than human beings by said white people. See what's going on in Ferguson. Does that happen to white people? It does not. And that's why you cannot be racist against white people.


----------



## CR33P (Sep 13, 2014)

there are no good racist jokes for white people lol
mostly because that's where they are made


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 13, 2014)

A few times, though I can't tell you if it was meant as a joke or an actual hateful comment.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Racism isn't something that will just disappear in front of our eyes.

Racism won't leave us until_ WE_ leave* IT.*

Racism discriminates races and puts people against each other.

Racism won't be kind, but WE mustn't be kind to it.

Standing stronger and stronger is key, until that one day in which we unite.

That will be the day racism disappears.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes.  All the time.  You wouldn't think so because I live in California and it's full of minorities.  And in San Francisco, which is a very liberal place!  But all the time.  To be honest, I think it's because of the perception that Asian women don't talk back and you can say anything you want to them.  Unfortunately for them, that's not true with me.


----------



## BATOCTO (Sep 13, 2014)

texas is filled with racist white people <_< one day i was walking my dog and someone pulled down their car window just to scream "stupid beaner". and then when white people follow every other race around their store but not other white people... it's so obvious lmao


----------



## unravel (Sep 13, 2014)

Nope because we don't care who they are/what they are.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

If someone is racist with me we will insult each other until one get caught or gives up.

Its usually the other person. My wills are strong, and so should everyone's.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 13, 2014)

Spoiler: leaves this here c:


----------



## starlark (Sep 13, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> Spoiler: leaves this here c:



I have to say I laughed at that, even though it's extremely one sided.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Sep 13, 2014)

yup by the locals


----------



## Brackets (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> White people do not experience racism because, again, of white privilege. I recommend looking up on why white people do not face racism and what white privilege is. White people are stereotyped and bullied yes, but it's by POC who were, and are, still treated as less than human beings by said white people. See what's going on in Ferguson. Does that happen to white people? It does not. And that's why you cannot be racist against white people.



What is it about the word racism? If a white person is 'stereotyped and bullied' because of their race, that is in fact racism. I don't get what's so hard to understand :/


----------



## Gandalf (Sep 13, 2014)

I had a friend who used to sing 'wonder white twice the fibre' to me after the bread brand. It was definitely a joke.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 13, 2014)

Zane said:


> I was wondering how long it would be before white people ruined this topic r.i.p. thread


I love you.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 13, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> Spoiler: leaves this here c:



Good example. Racism towards white people is neglected, although it doesn't happen very often, it still exists.
Anybody can face racism.


----------



## starlark (Sep 13, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Good example. Racism towards white people is neglected, although it doesn't happen very often, it still exists.
> Anybody can face racism.



And with that, [/thread].
Amen.


----------



## Reese (Sep 13, 2014)

I think people just have different definitions of racism? I agree that white people can be discriminated against, but they don't face the same institutionalized racism that minorities face.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 13, 2014)

As Eliezer Wiesel once said "No human race is superior; no religious faith is inferior. All collective judgments are wrong. Only racists make them"


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 13, 2014)

I wouldn't have posted my story if I knew that because I have light or white...I would say pinkish lol skin that it didn't count, I wonder if that is what all the women and children whose clothes my grandfather found in the nazi compound thought before they were too late getting there to liberate...this can't be racism, I suppose trying to systematically wipe out millions of people even non Jewish who had dark hair and brown eyes and that entire war doesn't fall under race extermination. Sighs. In the US anyway 'white' whatever that is as we are all mixed ethnically is actually by numbers not the majority anymore it has not been for a while. I have always considered myself a makeup of all my different ethnic parts. There really is no such thing as white or black really but to acknowledge that would undo it all I suppose.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Racism can't be destroyed until the world unites. We HAVE to respect one and another's beliefs and religion. Freedom is a part of the world and we must be free, even if freedom comes at a price.

Together we must stand as one, the world must be together, and racism shall, one day, be gone from our world.

That, my friends, will be the day of hardships, but it will make the world a peaceful place.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Annachie said:


> What is it about the word racism? If a white person is 'stereotyped and bullied' because of their race, that is in fact racism. I don't get what's so hard to understand :/


http://wocinsolidarity.tumblr.com/post/53341129027/and-even-a-bonus-slide-for-any-remaining-queries
Check that out.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> http://wocinsolidarity.tumblr.com/post/53341129027/and-even-a-bonus-slide-for-any-remaining-queries
> Check that out.



Wait so white people can't be racisted?

That sounds suspiciously racist.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Wait so white people can't be racisted?
> 
> That sounds suspiciously racist.



Exactly.
So what, if a white person is bullied because of their race, they should just think 'oh wait, this isn't racist, because I have white privilege! yay for me!'


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes.... But here's something that a kid said to me at school: Hey Kim-Jong-Un!


----------



## f11 (Sep 13, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Yes.... But here's something that a kid said to me at school: Hey Kim-Jong-Un!


you should tell the teacher on him and get him expelled


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Exactly.
> So what, if a white person is bullied because of their race, they should just think 'oh wait, this isn't racist, because I have white privilege! yay for me!'


You missed the entire point of the powerpoint but I'm not going to argue on a forum about a nintendo game about this so, hopefully one day you'll see that reverse racism doesn't exist.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm white, so no. 

The only experience I've personally had with racism, apart from what I've seen in the media, is racism that's been directed towards my non-white friends/family members/ etc.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> You missed the entire point of the powerpoint but I'm not going to argue on a forum about a nintendo game about this so, hopefully one day you'll see that reverse racism doesn't exist.



The slides wrong.  Just because once upon a time the greatest powers in the world just happened to be white people, doesn't mean jack.  If you try to tell me that Al Sharpton is not a racist against white people you are one goofy goober.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> The slides wrong.  Just because once upon a time the greatest powers in the world just happened to be white people, doesn't mean jack.  If you try to tell me that Al Sharpton is not a racist against white people you are one goofy goober.


White people still have the greatest powers, aka white privilege. Also, Al sharpton is a civil rights activist, against white people, who discriminated him and are racist to him because of his skin color. Like, look at what's happening in Ferguson, that does not happen to white people.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> You missed the entire point of the powerpoint but I'm not going to argue on a forum about a nintendo game about this so, hopefully one day you'll see that reverse racism doesn't exist.



The powerpoint was ridiculous. as I've said before I know that racism against white people DOES exist because my best friend is still messed up from it, as he was bullied all through his secondary school  (which was predominantly black)
I don't know where you live, but in an area as diverse as London all kinds of racism exists.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> White people still have the greatest powers, aka white privilege. Also, Al sharpton is a civil rights activist, against white people, who discriminated him and are racist to him because of his skin color. Like, look at what's happening in Ferguson, that does not happen to white people.



Actually, a black cop just shot an unarmed white kid. It didn't make the news, because the media is racist against white people.

http://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...lls-unarmed-white-youth-media-and-feds-silent


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Actually, a black cop just shot an unarmed white kid. It didn't make the news, because the media is racist against white people.
> 
> http://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...lls-unarmed-white-youth-media-and-feds-silent


The media is not racist against white people. There are tons of examples on how it's not but I'm not going into depth.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> The media is not racist against white people. There are tons of examples on how it's not but I'm not going into depth.



Really?

So white cop shoots black kid and that calls for rioting, looting and media sensationalism for weeks.

Black cop shoots white kid, and it's perfectly fine, and shouldn't be brought up at all in the news?

That's not racism?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't know what all this "reverse racism" stuff is, but if anyone thinks that white people can't be victims of racism, think again. 
But in our society, I think racism is endemic. Even in education, there are scholarships offered based on race. Oh, you're this certain race? Sorry, you can't apply. When I check a scholarship list, there are at least ~60% that are offered only if you're Black or Hispanic. But I guarantee, if they put one up only offered to Caucasians, there will be blood.
I have a lot of friends who are white, who are struggling to pay for college because they don't quality for government grants or scholarships, who work really hard to stay in school. On the other hand, I also know a lot of "non-white" people who are on full rides (not scholarships, but gov. grants), and yet don't go to class or care.

Oh, and I'm Asian. I have been the victim of racism. Probably by many races, I don't keep score or anything, but definitely more by Hispanics. When I walk around downtown, shopping or whatever, I sometimes hear slurs directed at me. Just last weekend, some guy came to beg for money, and I did what I always do, which was smile at them and shake my head, and I got called "squinty-eyed chinky rich *****".


----------



## Delphine (Sep 13, 2014)

What is up with saying white people can't face racism..? It's not a myth. Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it can't happen and doesn't exist; if you had to think everything through like that, not a lot of people would actually believe in God. Just because it's rarer, doesn't mean it's better; if someone says 'I have been raped once', and someone else says 'I have been raped twice', will you not feel bad for the first victim as well as for the second? Tss. 

Discrimination is discrimination, why is everyone trying to exonerate it like that? Use your energy for something else, something useful like, I don't know, sharing the love? Spreading peaceful, tolerant messages throughout the world?

Naaaah let us all stay in our own little communities and spit on the others; much funnier and so instructive :>


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 13, 2014)

Nope, don't think so.


----------



## Beachland (Sep 13, 2014)

I've never had someone be racist towards me specifically, I'm white and I don't believe there's such a thing as "racism against white people". Stereotypes don't count as racism.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> White people still have the greatest powers, aka white privilege.


Tell that to white people in South Africa. Try not to get angry when they think you're an idiot.

White people there are murdered like crazy and the police is too lax to find out who did it. Then a black person gets murdered and it's the most awful thing ever.
If a white man and black man apply for the same job, and the white man is objectively better for the job than the black man, they hire the black man.
Except for the southwest, the entire country is unsafe for white people. There's theft, rape, murder, you name it, and nobody bats an eye.

But they have all the power and it's impossible to be racist against white people. Sure.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm laughing so hard at this point, sorry I'm not going to argue anymore.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> I'm laughing so hard at this point, sorry I'm not going to argue anymore.



Why is this funny?  Am being legit curious, and am intending to have open discussion, not arguing, as that's not really my style. I don't intend to change your mind, but am being open to your ideas.

Or is it one of that being you have nothing further to contribute so you laugh? ?_?


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Why is this funny?  Am being legit curious, and am intending to have open discussion, not arguing, as that's not really my style. I don't intend to change your mind, but am being open to your ideas.
> 
> Or is it one of that being you have nothing further to contribute so you laugh? ?_?


I have a lot to contribute, but this is isn't the site to discuss at. I don't have the energy to make my point across anymore, to me it seemed as if you weren't being open to the facts.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> I have a lot to contribute, but this is isn't the site to discuss at. I don't have the energy to make my point across anymore, to me it seemed as if you weren't being open to the facts.



I wasn't? D:  I read the whole presentation you sent, I just disagreed with it.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 13, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I've never had someone be racist towards me specifically, I'm white and I don't believe there's such a thing as "racism against white people". Stereotypes don't count as racism.



How so? I think 99% of racism is based off of stereotypes. It's discrimination, how does it not count? A stereotype for black people would be 'black people are thugs'. Would you not agree that is racist??


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 13, 2014)

yeah people always ask me if I was born in china just because I'm asian V:


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

honeymoo said:


> How so? I think 99% of racism is based off of stereotypes. It's discrimination, how does it not count? A stereotype for black people would be 'black people are thugs'. Would you not agree that is racist??



I don't think that's what they meant. A stereotype against white people would be something like "all white girls like Starbucks", which, while probably untrue, isn't exactly harmful to them, whereas the stereotype you cited certainly harms black people.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I wasn't? D:  I read the whole presentation you sent, I just disagreed with it.


I meant seeing both sides of the argument. I understand you disagreed with it, but why not do some more research on why reverse racism doesn't exist? I know I won't change people's opinions but I want people to at least be open to why RR doesn't exist, and ponder on it, if you do believe it exists.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 13, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I don't think that's what they meant. A stereotype against white people would be something like "all white girls like Starbucks", which, while probably untrue, isn't exactly harmful to them, whereas the stereotype you cited certainly harms black people.



Ahh okay. I see it from that point definitely, however there's certainly harmful white stereotypes as well.


----------



## Beachland (Sep 13, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I don't think that's what they meant. A stereotype against white people would be something like "all white girls like Starbucks", which, while probably untrue, isn't exactly harmful to them, whereas the stereotype you cited certainly harms black people.



Yep, that's exactly what I meant

(I feel like I sound like I'm being sarcastic but I'm not)


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> I meant seeing both sides of the argument. I understand you disagreed with it, but why not do some more research on why reverse racism doesn't exist? I know I won't change people's opinions but I want people to at least be open to why RR doesn't exist, and ponder on it, if you do believe it exists.



If I may cycle backwards- if a black cop shoots a white kid and the media does not cover that as opposed to the Ferguson incident, that really isn't racism?

I mean, in a sense, isn't ANY type of judgement or lesser treatment solely based on race racism?  I guess I don't understand why you don't think that would be the case.

If a white male walks through Ferguson and gets beat up/killed for being white, that really doesn't count as being racism?  Simply because white people have never really been an "oppressed" race?  I don't understand the logic I guess, or maybe I really don't fully understand the term "racism".


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 13, 2014)

secretlyenvious said:


> I don't know what all this "reverse racism" stuff is, but if anyone thinks that white people can't be victims of racism, think again.
> But in our society, I think racism is endemic. Even in education, there are scholarships offered based on race. Oh, you're this certain race? Sorry, you can't apply. When I check a scholarship list, there are at least ~60% that are offered only if you're Black or Hispanic. But I guarantee, if they put one up only offered to Caucasians, there will be blood.
> I have a lot of friends who are white, who are struggling to pay for college because they don't quality for government grants or scholarships, who work really hard to stay in school. On the other hand, I also know a lot of "non-white" people who are on full rides (not scholarships, but gov. grants), and yet don't go to class or care.
> 
> Oh, and I'm Asian. I have been the victim of racism. Probably by many races, I don't keep score or anything, but definitely more by Hispanics. When I walk around downtown, shopping or whatever, I sometimes hear slurs directed at me. Just last weekend, some guy came to beg for money, and I did what I always do, which was smile at them and shake my head, and I got called "squinty-eyed chinky rich *****".



This reminded me of an article I read online. Our social studies class has to go on this website and it gives you a bunch of articles to read. Yesterday, I read one about a girl in Texas wanting to go to the University of Texas. She was denied. She believes it was because of her race, and she took this to court. Her name is Abigail Fisher. I sort of forgot a few other information from the article, so I went online and found something about this (not the exact article I read):

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ears-college-race-bias-case-article-1.1179792

If someone replies, I won't answer get involved involved since I don't want to debate. I can't handle them.


----------



## f11 (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> If I may cycle backwards- if a black cop shoots a white kid and the media does not cover that as opposed to the Ferguson incident, that really isn't racism?
> 
> I mean, in a sense, isn't ANY type of judgement or lesser treatment solely based on race racism?  I guess I don't understand why you don't think that would be the case.
> 
> If a white male walks through Ferguson and gets beat up/killed for being white, that really doesn't count as being racism?  Simply because white people have never really been an "oppressed" race?  I don't understand the logic I guess, or maybe I really don't full understand the term "racism".


Well the ferguson thing didn't get much media representation untill the protests and when people called on cnn to start showing what's happening


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I hate when people say you can't be racist to white people
> 
> Because you can and people do it all the time



The reason people say that is because it's a technicality. Racism refers to the systematic oppression of POCs, but people use it now as discriminating against one's skin colour/race/ethnicity.

@ Thread. Yes, too many times to count.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Well the ferguson thing didn't get much media representation untill the protests and when people called on cnn to start showing what's happening



So we need protests to get coverage for the other guy? Why aren't these people protesting for the white kid?  Or are they preferential to black kids?

See where I'm going with this?  Why can't society/the media/mobs just see people for people, and nothing else?


----------



## Delphine (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> I meant seeing both sides of the argument.



Did you try to do it, before asking others to?


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Delphine said:


> Did you try to do it, before asking others to?


I've seen both sides before, and I have researched both sides, and I see that RR doesn't exist.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> I meant seeing both sides of the argument. I understand you disagreed with it, but why not do some more research on why reverse racism doesn't exist? I know I won't change people's opinions but I want people to at least be open to why RR doesn't exist, and ponder on it, if you do believe it exists.


I'm sure you and the other people saying it's impossible to be racist against white people also believe it's impossible to be sexist against men.

Look at the dictionary term of racism. It's discrimination against a person based on race. That's the entire definition, so unless you're saying that caucasians don't exist (which would be racist), then it's possible to be racist against white people.

- - - Post Merge - - -



seigakaku said:


> I've seen both sides before, and I have researched both sides, and I see that RR doesn't exist.


And again, South Africa. Look it up. If you did your research that should've come up at least once.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I'm sure you and the other people saying it's impossible to be racist against white people also believe it's impossible to be sexist against men.
> 
> Look at the dictionary term of racism. It's discrimination against a person based on race. That's the entire definition, so unless you're saying that caucasians don't exist (which would be racist), then it's possible to be racist against white people.


Don't bring sexism into this thread, because sexism against men doesn't exist either.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Don't bring sexism into this thread, because sexism against men doesn't exist either.



Ok, now I'm the one laughing.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Ok, now I'm the one laughing.


Nice.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> I've seen both sides before, and I have researched both sides, and I see that RR doesn't exist.



Then allow me to quote myself: 'Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it can't happen and doesn't exist; if you had to think everything through like that, not a lot of people would actually believe in God.'

I've never been raped. I've never seen anyone get raped. Hope I will never be, hope I will never have to. Does this mean I don't believe that someone can force another person into having sex with them against their will? Because I never saw it with my own eyes, or have never experienced it, do I own _the_ Truth, and do I have the right to claim 'That does not exist'?


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Ok, now I'm the one laughing.



sigh. Okay look, you CAN be rude to people for being white and you CAN be rude to men for being..well men. BUT, the terms sexism and racism refer strictly to how systematically POCs and women are at a disadvantage. 
It's very possible for me to be a jerk to someone who's white and a man, but TECHNICALLY it doesn't fall under the title of sexism or racism.


----------



## f11 (Sep 13, 2014)

inb4 thread lock


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> inb4 thread lock



#getshrekt tbh


----------



## Delphine (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Don't bring sexism into this thread, because sexism against men doesn't exist either.



Oh, wow.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Princess said:


> sigh. Okay look, you CAN be rude to people for being white and you CAN be rude to men for being..well men. BUT, the terms sexism and racism refer strictly to how systematically POCs and women are at a disadvantage.
> It's very possible for me to be a jerk to someone who's white and a man, but TECHNICALLY it doesn't fall under the title of sexism or racism.



I don't see any where in a technical definition that racism is specifically to certain races.  It's any type of judgement based on solely race, unless you can show me where it says other wise.

And sexism is the same type of judgement based on gender, that can apply to male or female.  It's not called Femaleism, or any thing like that.  It's any sex.


----------



## f11 (Sep 13, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> #getshrekt tbh


inb4 I get a warning for post quality. 
But people try to cool down the arguements and have a simple debate.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Delphine said:


> Then allow me to quote myself: 'Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it can't happen and doesn't exist; if you had to think everything through like that, not a lot of people would actually believe in God.'
> 
> I've never been raped. I've never seen anyone get raped. Hope I will never be, hope I will never have to. Does this mean I don't believe that someone can force another person into having sex with them against their will? Because I never saw it with my own eyes, or have never experienced it, do I own _the_ Truth, and do I have the right to claim 'That does not exist'?


Why are you using rape as an example for me not seeing RR as existing.


----------



## Beachland (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Don't bring sexism into this thread, because sexism against men doesn't exist either.



Everything you've said is so true, but I suggest you leave this thread because I've learned that people who believe in reverse racism and reverse sexism aren't going to be changing their minds anytime soon so you're probably just wasting your time :/


----------



## Delphine (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Why are you using rape as an example for me not seeing RR as existing.



As an awful event? Something bad that one person can do to another.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Beachland said:


> Everything you've said is so true, but I suggest you leave this thread because I've learned that people who believe in reverse racism and reverse sexism aren't going to be changing their minds anytime soon so you're probably just wasting your time :/


Yea I know :\

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> And again, South Africa. Look it up. If you did your research that should've come up at least once.


I will start doing my research on that topic then, thanks for letting me know. It really doesn't come up enough tbh.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Beachland said:


> Everything you've said is so true, but I suggest you leave this thread because I've learned that people who believe in reverse racism and reverse sexism aren't going to be changing their minds anytime soon so you're probably just wasting your time :/



I believe "reverse racism" and "reverse sexism" is a HUGE misnomer.

The term we're looking for here is "racism against white people" and "sexism against men" which totally is a thing.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 13, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> inb4 I get a warning for post quality.
> But people try to cool down the arguements and have a simple debate.



I was counting down the time until this thread was going to be closed since two days ago tbh


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I believe "reverse racism" and "reverse sexism" is a HUGE misnomer.
> 
> The term we're looking for here is "racism against white people" and "sexism against men" which totally is a thing.


You're a man, so you would never understand the hardships that women have to go through on a daily basis. Heck, we couldn't even vote until the early 1900s like c'mon.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 13, 2014)

Beachland said:


> Everything you've said is so true, but I suggest you leave this thread because I've learned that people who believe in reverse racism and reverse sexism aren't going to be changing their minds anytime soon so you're probably just wasting your time :/



I believe in RR and RS, but I am actually very interested in knowing more about you guys' opinions, even though I may not change my mind in the end it's always interesting for me to get to see several point of views on the topic.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I was counting down the time until this thread was going to be closed since two days ago tbh



Is that when the arguments first started? When this thread first came about, it seemed pretty tame to me. But now, it definitely seems like it's gonna get locked.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> You're a man, so you would never understand the hardships that women have to go through on a daily basis. Heck, we couldn't even vote until the early 1900s like c'mon.



And you wouldn't understand the hardships we men have to go through. Women can cheat us, take all our money, take our kids from us, and the system will completely side with them.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> And you wouldn't understand the hardships we men have to go through. Women can cheat us, take all our money, take our kids from us, and the system will completely side with them.


Women are threatened because we deny a man when he asks us out. Women deal with those problems but with a much worse response from men.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 13, 2014)

I really don't like the word racism. I mean in a way the word has evolved to be racist itself. Like am I the only one who doesn't care? No matter who discrimination happens to it's still bad and we shouldn't highlight some specific cases of it. It's all just as bad. And by highlighting it were just creating hate and paranoia between people. Because of this highlighting there are people who strongly hate white ''cis males'' even if theyve done nothing bad. It creates ugly stereotypes that some people take really seriously.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Women are threatened because we deny a man when he asks us out. Women deal with those problems but with a much worse response from men.



That sounds an awful lot like sexism against men 

Can't we just be equals?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 13, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Is that when the arguments first started? When this thread first came about, it seemed pretty tame to me. But now, it definitely seems like it's gonna get locked.



Yeah, I remember two days ago, someone said something that seemed pretty harsh (from my point of view.) Since he/she used profanity and  used explanation points a lot. And yeah I think two days ago is when the "whites can't be racist" thing started.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> That sounds an awful lot like sexism against men
> 
> Can't we just be equals?


Explain why that's sexist to men.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 13, 2014)

Princess said:


> sigh. Okay look, you CAN be rude to people for being white and you CAN be rude to men for being..well men. BUT, the terms sexism and racism refer strictly to how systematically POCs and women are at a disadvantage.
> It's very possible for me to be a jerk to someone who's white and a man, but TECHNICALLY it doesn't fall under the title of sexism or racism.


Sorry, but this shows exactly how little you understand those terms. Sexism is discrimination based on sex. It doesn't matter if you're male or female, if somebody is being "rude" to you because of your gender it's sexism. Same with racism.


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I don't see any where in a technical definition that racism is specifically to certain races.  It's any type of judgement based on solely race, unless you can show me where it says other wise.
> 
> And sexism is the same type of judgement based on gender, that can apply to male or female.  It's not called Femaleism, or any thing like that.  It's any sex.


Traditionally, POCs have been discriminated against. As a result, society has unintentionally (could be intentional but let's not get into that debate) created a system which puts POCs at a disadvantage. Someone mentioned that there are numerous restrictions on various scholarships such as, only being eligible if you're a POC. Now let's look at why that is. Many POCs lives are set up to meet hurdles and put them at a disadvantage because of discrimination that took place long ago. For example, Aboriginal people in Canada were stripped of their language and culture in atrocious ways by "white" people. As a result, many Aboriginals began drinking excessively and/or abusing drugs in order to cope. The thing with that is that it turns into a cycle, if you're an alcoholic the chances of your kids abusing substances become greater. Because no services have been put in place to break this cycle, affirmative action (such as those scholarship requirements) have been put in place in an attempt to remedy the damage done. The effectiveness is up for debate, but that's the logic behind it. (imo it's like putting a bandaid over a deep wound, i.e.; dumb) 
So, because of the lack of these services (education on proper coping mechanisms) the system is imbedded with racism.

This is similar for sexism. 


Please know that I'm not saying you can't shame people for being a man or for being white because that's *very possible and a very real thing* that happens. But people just don't understand why "reverse racism" can't technically exist, because these terms were traditionally used to refer to this disadvantages POCs and women have faced throughout history because of how the system is laid out.
I hope that makes sense.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Explain why that's sexist to men.



Because you're implying that men threaten women who won't go out with them.  That sounds sexist to me.  Now, I'd like to return the question and ask you how that's NOT sexist.




			
				princess said:
			
		

> Traditionally, POCs have been discriminated against. As a result, society has unintentionally (could be intentional but let's not get into that debate) created a system which puts POCs at a disadvantage. Someone mentioned that there are numerous restrictions on various scholarships such as, only being eligible if you're a POC. Now let's look at why that is. Many POCs lives are set up to meet hurdles and put them at a disadvantage because of discrimination that took place long ago. For example, Aboriginal people in Canada were stripped of their language and culture in atrocious ways by "white" people. As a result, many Aboriginals began drinking excessively and/or abusing drugs in order to cope. The thing with that is that it turns into a cycle, if you're an alcoholic the chances of your kids abusing substances become greater. Because no services have been put in place to break this cycle, affirmative action (such as those scholarship requirements) have been put in place in an attempt to remedy the damage done. The effectiveness is up for debate, but that's the logic behind it. (imo it's like putting a bandaid over a deep wound, i.e.; dumb)
> So, because of the lack of these services (education on proper coping mechanisms) the system is imbedded with racism.
> 
> This is similar for sexism.
> ...



You raise good points, but that still doesn't raise an even remotely valid argument that a white person can't be treated differently based on his race.  Yes, there are people who are in a bad situation because of things that have happened in the past.  I'm not a millionaire because my grand parents weren't business tycoons, there are people of color who aren't in Africa now because we brought them over here, etc etc etc.  History is a violent swing of chaos.

In this current moment though, I can walk outside, and a "PoC" can threaten me, treat me negatively or hurt me based on me being white.  That would still be racism, at it's core.  And like Reindeer said, go to South Africa and see what happens when you walk through some of these towns if you're white.  I don't get why that wouldn't be considered racism.  It makes NO sense to me.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> And you wouldn't understand the hardships we men have to go through. Women can cheat us, take all our money, take our kids from us, and the system will completely side with them.


Oh god this. I really don't get how females taking advantage of men is acceptable. 

And the kids thing. This one youtuber I occasionally watch made a vent video after hearing his friends situation... Idk if I care to find it since I'm not exactly sure which youtuber did it but the story was basically this : A couple gets a baby, the man loves the baby the woman abuses it and even goes as far as to cause it somekind of brain damage for all of it's life. They go to court and break up. The woman who has abused the kid to the point of becoming ******** gets to be with the child just as much as the man does, even though the woman gives no ****s about the little ****s health and abuses it together with her boyfriend. 

I bet if the loving person in the family was the mother she'd get to keep the child all to herself but no.


----------



## Byebi (Sep 13, 2014)

not really racist but i was walking home from being dropped off by bus once and a little kid shouted out really loudly, "HEY LOOK A CHINESE GIRL!"


...


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Sorry, but this shows exactly how little you understand those terms. Sexism is discrimination based on sex. It doesn't matter if you're male or female, if somebody is being "rude" to you because of your gender it's sexism. Same with racism.



My apologies but I respectfully disagree as this shows you only understand a very basic definition of these terms


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 13, 2014)

Princess said:


> My apologies but I respectfully disagree as this shows you only understand a very basic definition of these terms


Sorry for understanding the terms as they have always been defined.


----------



## jeizun (Sep 13, 2014)

no because i'm white and reverse racism does not exist.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Sorry for understanding the terms as they have always been defined.



n. noun
Discrimination based on gender, especially discrimination against women.
The belief that one gender is superior to the other, especially that men are superior to women.


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Sorry for understanding the terms as they have always been defined.



No need to be salty Reindeer, I stated I respectfully disagree with your opinion. It's very okay for people to have different opinions lol.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> n. noun
> Discrimination based on gender, especially discrimination against women.
> The belief that one gender is superior to the other, especially that men are superior to women.


Hey, thanks for proving me right. You just let know that sexism against men does exist.



Princess said:


> No need to be salty Reindeer, I stated I respectfully disagree with your opinion. It's very okay for people to have different opinions lol.


Opinions shouldn't clash with facts, which at this very moment it is doing. It's people's opinions that the moon landing didn't happen but I can still call them out for being an idiot.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 13, 2014)

Princess said:


> sigh. Okay look, you CAN be rude to people for being white and you CAN be rude to men for being..well men. BUT, the terms sexism and racism refer strictly to how systematically POCs and women are at a disadvantage.
> It's very possible for me to be a jerk to someone who's white and a man, but TECHNICALLY it doesn't fall under the title of sexism or racism.



Just wanna bring this back and make sure everyone gets this.

Racism/all the other isms talk specifically about people with privilege within U.S. society (i.e. white cisgender heterosexual middle aged men) and how they are systematically oppressing people who do not fall into these social identities. With this in mind, people can't be racist to you for being white because on a macro (large, U.S. society) scale, white people hold privilege that put POC down on a day-to-day basis. However, on a micro (small, individual basis) scale, if someone is being rude to you for identifying with a certain social identity, then they are _discriminating_ against you.

This all applies to all other -isms (sexism, ageism, etc)


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> n. noun
> Discrimination based on gender, especially discrimination against women.
> The belief that one gender is superior to the other, especially that men are superior to women.



"I like pie, especially blueberry".
"Animals are cute, especially cats".
"Movies are great, especially action films".  

These are not definitive.  I still like apple pie.  I like dogs.  I like comedies.  "Especially" does not mean "100% of the time".


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Hey, thanks for proving me right. You just let know that sexism against men does exist.


Nah man, that's me saying that it's sexist to think that men deal with the same, or even worse, hardships as women. It literally says in the definition that women are discriminated against and that they're less superior than men, that is the definition of sexism that I have received from google.


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Hey, thanks for proving me right. You just let know that sexism against men does exist.
> 
> 
> Opinions shouldn't clash with facts, which at this very moment it is doing. It's people's opinions that the moon landing didn't happen but I can still call them out for being an idiot.


Reindeer there's no need to get hostile, I'm sorry that my opinion upsets you but if you're going to get that agitated over an opinion you probably shouldn't be posting in a thread about such a touchy subject for you.
People base their opinions off their own experience and knowledge. 
I can only hope one day you will gain the experience I have that has lead me to form my opinion, and you can only hope the same for me.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> "I like pie, especially blueberry".
> "Animals are cute, especially cats".
> "Movies are great, especially action films".
> 
> These are not definitive.  I still like apple pie.  I like dogs.  I like comedies.  "Especially" does not mean "100% of the time".


Yes they are.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Nah man, that's me saying that it's sexist to think that men deal with the same, or even worse, hardships as women. It literally says in the definition that women are discriminated against and that they're less superior than men, that is the definition of sexism that I have received from google.



Can't we differentiate facts from opinion in this discussion?  If in your opinion men can never be treated as lessers by women, I respect that opinion.

Don't go around saying it's a cold hard fact that it's actually impossible because Google says so.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> n. noun
> Discrimination based on gender, especially discrimination against women.
> The belief that one gender is superior to the other, especially that men are superior to women.



Especially does not mean exclusively?


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Nah man, that's me saying that it's sexist to think that men deal with the same, or even worse, hardships as women. It literally says in the definition that women are discriminated against and that they're less superior than men, that is the definition of sexism that I have received from google.


I was abused by my ex and I still suffer from it to this day. It's been almost eight years since we broke up and she still haunts me. But in your (apparently REALLY well-informed) opinion, that's not possible.

But this, like all the other cases of men being raped and/or abused, will just go onto the pile of unfortunate truths that we should all quickly forget about. Just like all the cases of racism against white people.

Sorry, but you're just picking and choosing what to pay attention to and what to ignore. It doesn't work that way, you need to see the whole picture.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Can't we differentiate facts from opinion in this discussion?  If in your opinion men can never be treated as lessers by women, I respect that opinion.
> 
> Don't go around saying it's a cold hard fact that it's actually impossible because Google says so.


I am a women, I can assure 100% that it's fact. Sorry that you can't see what I go through because of my gender.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> I am a women, I can assure 100% that it's fact. Sorry that you can't see what I go through because of my gender.



As you cannot see what I go through because of my gender.  I didn't say I could see what you go through, but you certainly can't see what people like Reindeer are going through. To say it's not a big deal because it's a man is HUGELY sexist.


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I was abused by my ex and I still suffer from it to this day. It's been almost eight years since we broke up and she still haunts me. But in your (apparently REALLY well-informed) opinion, that's not possible.
> 
> But this, like all the other cases of men being raped and/or abused, will just go onto the pile of unfortunate truths that we should all quickly forget about. Just like all the cases of racism against white people.
> 
> Sorry, but you're just picking and choosing what to pay attention to and what to ignore. It doesn't work that way, you need to see the whole picture.


I'm sorry you went through that, and no one is denying that you went through those hardships and that they still affect you. 

Of course men can be raped, of course men can be discriminated against. No one is denying that truth. We're simply talking about terms that have been so loosely thrown around in recent years.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Sorry, but you're just picking and choosing what to pay attention to and what to ignore. It doesn't work that way, you need to see the whole picture.



Approved by a woman.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> I am a women, I can assure 100% that it's fact. Sorry that you can't see what I go through because of my gender.


Hey I am a woman too and I don't agree with you, so what is this sorcery?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Can't we differentiate facts from opinion in this discussion?  If in your opinion men can never be treated as lessers by women, I respect that opinion.
> 
> Don't go around saying it's a cold hard fact that it's actually impossible because Google says so.



Men _can_ be treated lesser by women and by other men as well and is something that happens quite regularly when you don't fit into the "ideals" of what men are supposed to look like which are propagated through the media. What is key here is that men face less hardships than women on a day-to-day basis. And not only women but also people who are non-binary, genderqueer, etc.. 

It all falls back on this idea that sexism/racism is about people who hold privilege (privilege which was gained through the development of U.S. society and can be traced back through history) who belong to a system that puts women at a disadvantage on many many levels, one of the big ones being income. Women still do not earn as much as men and that is a cold hard fact. 

Just want to reiterate that because the U.S. society functions in such a way, women can't be sexist towards men but can still discriminate against them, which is what you are calling "sexism against men"

Also I think that what is also key to this discussion is recognizing that the textbook definition of racism is a lot different than the colloquial usage of racism.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> As you cannot see what I go through because of my gender.  I didn't say I could see what you go through, but you certainly can't see what people like Reindeer are going through. To say it's not a big deal because it's a man is HUGELY sexist.


It is a big deal because it's abuse. I'm not saying that it's sexist to pay attention to a women's case of abuse more than a man's, I'm saying that women are treated as less than equals in society in general. We get less pay, there aren't a lot of women in the office still even though there's more than ever before now. I'm talking about that, not about abuse.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Leaf said:


> Men _can_ be treated lesser by women and by other men as well and is something that happens quite regularly when you don't fit into the "ideals" of what men are supposed to look like which are propagated through the media. What is key here is that men face less hardships than women on a day-to-day basis. And not only women but also people who are non-binary, genderqueer, etc..
> 
> It all falls back on this idea that sexism/racism is about people who hold privilege (privilege which was gained through the development of U.S. society and can be traced back through history) who belong to a system that puts women at a disadvantage on many many levels, one of the big ones being income. Women still do not earn as much as men and that is a cold hard fact.
> 
> ...


Mayor Leaf is explaining it better than I can.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Men _can_ be treated lesser by women and by other men as well and is something that happens quite regularly when you don't fit into the "ideals" of what men are supposed to look like which are propagated through the media. What is key here is that men face less hardships than women on a day-to-day basis. And not only women but also people who are non-binary, genderqueer, etc..
> 
> It all falls back on this idea that sexism/racism is about people who hold privilege (privilege which was gained through the development of U.S. society and can be traced back through history) belong to a system that puts women at a disadvantage on many many levels, one of the big ones being income. Women still do not earn as much as men and that is a cold hard fact.
> 
> ...



This is a strange and loose use of the word racism and sexism that I am completely unfamiliar with.

Using the only tool at my immediate disposal, I'd like to bring up the definitions of both, and maybe we'll find ourselves on the same page.

Racism: "the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.

    prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."

Key word, inferior OR superior.  Calling a race different on either terms is racism, which can totally work on white, black, yellow, purple, whatever color you may happen to be.

Sexism: "prejudice, stereotyping, or discrimination, typically against women, on the basis of sex."

Same as above.  I don't get where all this social hierarchy jumble is coming into play here.  I don't see that in either definition.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Delphine said:


> Approved by a woman.



There is a lot going on in this topic right now, sorry that I can't respond to everything going on.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> It is a big deal because it's abuse. I'm not saying that it's sexist to pay attention to a women's case of abuse more than a man's, I'm saying that women are treated as less than equals in society in general. We get less pay, there aren't a lot of women in the office still even though there's more than ever before now. I'm talking about that, not about abuse.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


So you're saying less women get office jobs and such? Hasn't it been proven that women are not the type to want jobs that are easy to lose and mostly unsocial? I mean women usually tend to go for the more social and safe jobs, meanwhile men choose jobs that make more pay but are really easy to lose.

Not just that but specially picking women to balance out having men has become a thing. Even if the women is worse than the men theyre picked just because theyre female. Isnt there something wrong in that?


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 13, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Tell that to my white friend who was racially bullied to the point of trying to commit suicide



ok

He or she can't be racially profiled. Bullied, discriminated or stereotyped yes, but not racially profiled. 
You're welcome


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 13, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Women still do not earn as much as men and that is a cold hard fact.


Ahem.

To the rest of your post: It's not all about the US. Why are you applying your US-based pseudo-politics on the entire world? People suffering isn't exclusive to one country in the world, and politics (obviously) differ per country, so why should the US be used as a model for everything?

I'm sorry for bringing this up again, but look up South Africa. If you're white, you're not safe in that country, and that's actual systematic discrimination. Another good example of this is the discrimination against the Irish, which was systematic not only in the UK but also in the US.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> So you're saying less women get office jobs and such? Hasn't it been proven that women are not the type to want jobs that are easy to lose and mostly unsocial? I mean women usually tend to go for the more social and safe jobs, meanwhile men choose jobs that make more pay but are really easy to lose.


Yea, less women get office jobs. I'm not sure, I haven't seen that statistic. Women tend to go for more social and safe jobs because that's what society has conditioned women to do. It's normal for men to get the hardworking jobs while women get the teacher jobs, or housekeeping jobs because society says it's normal.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 13, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> ok
> 
> He or she can't be racially profiled. Bullied, discriminated or stereotyped yes, but not racially profiled.
> You're welcome


So you're saying caucasians don't exist?


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> So you're saying caucasians don't exist?



wat.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Yea, less women get office jobs. I'm not sure, I haven't seen that statistic. Women tend to go for more social and safe jobs because that's what society has conditioned women to do. It's normal for men to get the hardworking jobs while women get the teacher jobs, or housekeeping jobs because society says it's normal.


But most women are into that. They're into being social and that's a thing women like. I'm treated really out of place by girls around me at school since I aspire to become a programmer when they want to be a hair dresser or something. That's how females are, it might be affected by the media but then the issue isn't sexism... it's media setting standards for people.

I edited this into my last post but might aswell put it here:
Not just that but specially picking women to balance out having men has become a thing. Even if the women are worse than the men theyre picked just because theyre female. Isnt there something wrong in that?


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> So you're saying caucasians don't exist?



I believe they're saying caucasians do not matter, as they are an inferior race and if they are profiled based on their race or heritage it's not important because they're not "PoC".


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I believe they're saying caucasians do not matter, as they are an inferior race and if they are profiled based on their race or heritage it's not important because they're not "PoC".



wat.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> This is a strange and loose use of the word racism and sexism that I am completely unfamiliar with.
> 
> Using the only tool at my immediate disposal, I'd like to bring up the definitions of both, and maybe we'll find ourselves on the same page.
> 
> ...



The hierarchy, as I said before is all rooted in history and the way that the country developed. I'm not personally equipped to explain each of the -isms and where in history it all started, but it's worth taking a look at if you really want to educate yourself on issues revolving around social justice. 

The definition which I am using is a strictly textbook definition from one of my University courses all on diversity. The way it was explained to me is that in U.S. society there are certain social identities (i.e. race/gender/age/etc) which are regarded as being better or more favorable by systems within U.S. society. The people who hold the most privilege are people who are white, cisgendered, male, heterosexual, middle aged, christian and able-bodied. These people are regarded, by U.S. society and it's systems, as being the ideal individual. Now, these systems that I talk about are institutions (large organizations, i.e. a school, the media, the government, the church) which are made up of people who fall into the majority of these privileged social-identities.

These systems hold institutionalized power which when combined with prejudices about people who are not like them cause oppression. The easy way to think about it however is as an equation;

Institutionalized power + prejudice = oppression (racism/sexism/etc)

As such because white people hold all of this privilege and institutionalized power, people of color--having no institutionalized power--cannot oppress white people for the color of their skin, but can still discriminate against them.

It's a very complicated discussion that I am trying my hardest to explain in one post, but honestly is a much larger conversation, so I'm sorry if it's a bit complicated to follow.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Princess said:


> wat.



Well then what are they saying? 





			
				Mayor Leaf said:
			
		

> The hierarchy, as I said before is all rooted in history and the way that the country developed. I'm not personally equipped to explain each of the -isms and where in history it all started, but it's worth taking a look at if you really want to educate yourself on issues revolving around social justice.
> 
> The definition which I am using is a strictly textbook definition from one of my University courses all on diversity. The way it was explained to me is that in U.S. society there are certain social identities (i.e. race/gender/age/etc) which are regarded as being better or more favorable by systems within U.S. society. The people who hold the most privilege are people who are white, cisgendered, male, heterosexual, middle aged, christian and able-bodied. These people are regarded, by U.S. society and it's systems, as being the ideal individual. Now, these systems that I talk about are institutions (large organizations, i.e. a school, the media, the government, the church) which are made up of people who fall into the majority of these privileged social-identities.
> 
> ...



By the dictionary definition, if you discriminate against some body based on their skin color, thats racism.  And just like Reindeer said, in South Africa, the black people all hold power.  Can a white person not be racially oppressed there?

I'm not sure why you're calling for a different interpretation of the word?  When you open the dictionary, racism has nothing to do with who's in power where, or who the minority is.

As it is now, there are laws the stop people from being oppressed in the work force.  Soon caucasian is expected to be the minority.  We are getting close to viewing all races as one and men equal to women, but we have this strange attitude of- no, white people are different and therefor can't be oppressed racially.  Women are more punished than men, and no body can ever be sexist against a man.

That kind of thinking is splitting us up more IMO.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> There is a lot going on in this topic right now, sorry that I can't respond to everything going on.



Wasn't expecting an answer from you...? But, thanks, I guess. And on my way to leave this thread once and for all; thought it would be very interesting to know different opinions on one topic, but everyone here is stubborn and positively sure they hold the truth. I don't find it interesting to read you guys' monologues, it's pointless.

I am disappointed and truly regret ever trying to have a discussion with anyone here.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> But most women are into that. They're into being social and that's a thing women like. I'm treated really out of place by girls around me at school since I aspire to become a programmer when they want to be a hair dresser or something. That's how females are, it might be affected by the media but then the issue isn't sexism... it's media setting standards for people.
> 
> I edited this into my last post but might aswell put it here:
> Not just that but specially picking women to balance out having men has become a thing. Even if the women is worse than the men theyre picked just because theyre female. Isnt there something wrong in that?


That's also because of society's expectations of each gender. From birth women are deemed to like feminine things, so that's why they aspire to be a hairdresser because society has conditioned them to only like stuff like that. That's awesome you want to be a programmer though. Yea it's media's expectations of women too, it's not sexism anymore you're right. 
Hmm yea I suppose there's something wrong with that, it's probably companies trying to not seem sexist by hiring an equal amount of females and males.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> So you're saying less women get office jobs and such?* Hasn't it been proven that women are not the type to want jobs that are easy to lose and mostly unsocial?* I mean women *usually tend to go for the more social and safe jobs*, meanwhile men choose jobs that make more pay but are really easy to lose.
> 
> Not just that but specially picking women to balance out having men has become a thing. Even if the woman is worse than the man theyre picked just because theyre a woman. Isnt there something wrong in that?




How old were these? Can I have links? I call bull****. Also lets stereotype both genders and then put them against each other in any form of media of possible. 

Every male and female is different, every situation is different. Honestly this modern day rivalry is disgusting when we have forms of negative and positive hindrance in plain view. However it doesn't take a rocket scientist that women still have the bottom feed however it has impproved in the past 50 years. This generation walks the thin line between bra burning and going 100 steps back in gender progression. We can not seem to find a happy medium.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> So you're saying less women get office jobs and such? Hasn't it been proven that women are not the type to want jobs that are easy to lose and mostly unsocial? I mean women usually tend to go for the more social and safe jobs, meanwhile men choose jobs that make more pay but are really easy to lose.
> 
> Not just that but specially picking women to balance out having men has become a thing. Even if the women is worse than the men theyre picked just because theyre female. Isnt there something wrong in that?



Women are "not the type to want jobs" like that because of they way they've been regarded by men throughout history. They tend to go for those types of jobs because men have made it that way.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also @rockthemike, I tried answering your reply in a post on the past page. *Link here*


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> So you're saying caucasians don't exist?



wut?
I'm confused. How did you get that from..wut?


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Well then what are they saying?



Whites are NOT inferior. I don't know why you guys are misunderstanding the concept. Maybe we're doing a horrible job of explaining. 

Again, we're referring to how the system has put POCs at disadvantage not that one race is more valued than the other.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Delphine said:


> Wasn't expecting an answer from you...? But, thanks, I guess. And on my way to leave this thread once and for all; thought it would be very interesting to know different opinions on one topic, but everyone here is stubborn and positively sure they hold the truth. I don't find it interesting to read you guys' monologues, it's pointless.
> 
> I am disappointed and truly regret ever trying to have a discussion with anyone here.


You're right, but I have been open to both sides and I have my own right to say that I don't believe RR and RS exist. I've seen many opinions and seen what CNN and other media sites have done to Ferguson and I just don't see that happening to white people. Sorry, I hope you have a good one.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 13, 2014)

Princess said:


> wat.


Apart from posting that twice, it was a bit of a joking statement. But let me explain.

The statement was "white people can't be racially profiled". So let's break that down.

White people = race. And they can't be racially profiled. Yet by referring to them as "white people" you're already racially profiling them, SO WHAT IS THIS PARADOX? How does that statement make *any sense*?


----------



## Stacie (Sep 13, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> ok
> 
> He or she can't be racially profiled. Bullied, discriminated or stereotyped yes, but not racially profiled.
> You're welcome



Being bullied, discriminated, or stereotyped based on your race is still racism.




Reindeer said:


> So you're saying caucasians don't exist?


That's not what that means lel



rockthemike13 said:


> I believe they're saying caucasians do not matter, as they are an inferior race and if they are profiled based on their race or heritage it's not important because they're not "PoC".


Also no...

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=racially+profiled


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I believe they're saying caucasians do not matter, as they are an inferior race and if they are profiled based on their race or heritage it's not important because they're not "PoC".



How? They're just as important. I never said caucasians are the inferior race do not twist my words to fit your propaganda.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> Whites are NOT inferior. I don't know why you guys are misunderstanding the concept. Maybe we're doing a horrible job of explaining.
> 
> Again, we're referring to how the system has put POCs at disadvantage not that one race is more valued than the other.



!!!! Thank you.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Princess said:


> Whites are NOT inferior. I don't know why you guys are misunderstanding the concept. Maybe we're doing a horrible job of explaining.
> 
> Again, we're referring to how the system has put POCs at disadvantage not that one race is more valued than the other.


You're awesome Princess!


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd like to just point out in my 5 years on tbt I've seen a lot of heated discussions here, and I'm glad we're all being civil for the most part 

- - - Post Merge - - -



seigakaku said:


> You're awesome Princess!



Aw thank you! As are you.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> By the dictionary definition, if you discriminate against some body based on their skin color, thats racism.  And just like Reindeer said, in South Africa, the black people all hold power.  Can a white person not be racially oppressed there?
> 
> I'm not sure why you're calling for a different interpretation of the word?  When you open the dictionary, racism has nothing to do with who's in power where, or who the minority is.
> 
> ...



As I mentioned before, racism that we are talking about currently is rooted within U.S. society, and is something that I made sure to emphasize in all of my replies. 

Like I said before, there's a disconnect between the textbook and colloquial usage of racism so it's easy to get confused. I think that people can be *******s to you for whatever they want, but by definition white people don't experience racism. 

Yes, we are making huge leaps when it comes to reaching a state of equality between men and women and throughout many other social identities but at the same time, there are small things in our day-to-days that are perpetuating the oppression of people who don't fall into privileged social identities. 

Also I respectfully disagree, I think that people need to understand that they hold privilege and that is something they have to be aware of. As such not allowing white cisgendered men to claim racism, sexism or heterophobia from individuals with underprivileged social identities is beneficial to the cause because it highlights that they are a part of a system that puts _them_ at an advantageous position from the rest of us. Once you understand that and are able to reject your privilege you actually start to create long lasting change.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 13, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> How old were these? Can I have links? I call bull****. Also lets stereotype both genders and then put them against each other in any form of media of possible.
> 
> Every male and female is different, every situation is different. Honestly this modern day rivalry is disgusting when we have forms of negative and positive hindrance in plain view. However it doesn't take a rocket scientist that women still have the bottom feed however it has impproved in the past 50 years. This generation walks the thin line between bra burning and going 100 steps back in gender progression. We can not seem to find a happy medium.


Isn't this whole thread about stereotyping things? Also I do remember there being a long pdf about it but I can't be bothered to find it. I'm just here to post my opinion. 

In my eyes I am happy to be a woman, since I see alot of benefits in being one. If I really feel like it i could ruin a mans life and not be called out for it. I have better chances of getting the job  I want because I have a ***** and generally I can live a safe peaceful life without being called a weakling for it. No person who hates me will lay a finger on me in public since it'd be disgusting to hurt a woman so the worst form of bullying I get is being ignored. Instead of being almost killed like how my male bullied friends have it. I could get gifts from my boyfriend without giving nothing but a smile back.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Isn't this whole thread about stereotyping things? Also I do remember there being a long pdf about it but I can't be bothered to find it. I'm just here to post my opinion.
> 
> In my eyes I am happy to be a woman, since I see alot of benefits in being one. If I really feel like it i could ruin a mans life and not be called out for it. I have better chances of getting the job  I want because I have a ***** and generally I can live a safe peaceful life without being called a weakling for it. No person who hates me will lay a finger on me in public since it'd be disgusting to hurt a woman so the worst form of bullying I get is being ignored. Instead of being almost killed like how my male bullied friends have it. I could get gifts from my boyfriend without giving nothing but a smile back.


Wow... that's messed up. I'm sorry but just because some women have advantages like that doesn't mean it's okay to do it. I may have done some stuff like what you described, but I learned that it's not okay to do that. Especially since I hurt the boy I loved.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Stacie said:


> Also no...
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=racially+profiled


Also, yes http://lmgtfy.com/?q=profiling



> How? They're just as important. I never said caucasians are the inferior race do not twist my words to fit your propaganda.


My agenda is simply all races should be treated equal, and for people to treat one race as unequal is racism, be is unequal because they're inferior or superior.  To say a man can't be treated unequally based on his race because his race doesn't fit the bill, I'd say is racism.  If caucasian is as important as any other race, to be treated wrongly because of his race is just as wrong as a PoC being treated wrong because of their race.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Wow... that's messed up. I'm sorry but just because some women have advantages like that doesn't mean it's okay to do it. I may have done some stuff like what you described, but I learned that it's not okay to do that. Especially since I hurt the boy I loved.


I've done none of those things. I was saying that I COULD do these things and still be accepted. That was the point.


----------



## toastia (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah. People think I'm incapable of what I actually do because I'm black. It only happens like every other year though.


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Isn't this whole thread about stereotyping things? Also I do remember there being a long pdf about it but I can't be bothered to find it. I'm just here to post my opinion.
> 
> In my eyes I am happy to be a woman, since I see alot of benefits in being one. If I really feel like it i could ruin a mans life and not be called out for it. I have better chances of getting the job  I want because I have a ***** and generally I can live a safe peaceful life without being called a weakling for it. No person who hates me will lay a finger on me in public since it'd be disgusting to hurt a woman so the worst form of bullying I get is being ignored. Instead of being almost killed like how my male bullied friends have it. I could get gifts from my boyfriend without giving nothing but a smile back.



What the actual ****.
Just because you're a member of a vulnerable group doesn't mean you should twist it to your advantage like that. That's messed up and causes highly sensitive issues that people are victims of to become insensitive.... jesus.


Edit: You know...as someone who has been physically abused for being a girl, people who think like that and especially people who act upon that strip people like me of our validation when we speak up against abuse.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 13, 2014)

Princess said:


> What the actual ****.
> Just because you're a member of a vulnerable group doesn't mean you should twist it to your advantage like that. That's messed up and causes highly sensitive issues that people are victims of to become insensitive.... jesus.


When did I EVER imply that i've done those things? I was just saying that since I have a vagina I could do those things and be accepted.


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> When did I EVER imply that i've done those things? I was just saying that since I have a vagina I could do those things and be accepted.


I'm saying that is a messed up thing to be appreciative of.
Also I edited my post.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> When did I EVER imply that i've done those things? I was just saying that since I have a vagina I could do those things and be accepted.


Some people may think that you would be accepted, but for the most part no you wouldn't be accepted anymore.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 13, 2014)

Princess said:


> What the actual ****.
> Just because you're a member of a vulnerable group doesn't mean you should twist it to your advantage like that. That's messed up and causes highly sensitive issues that people are victims of to become insensitive.... jesus.





seigakaku said:


> Wow... that's messed up. I'm sorry but just because some women have advantages like that doesn't mean it's okay to do it. I may have done some stuff like what you described, but I learned that it's not okay to do that. Especially since I hurt the boy I loved.



When responding to people with opinions like Dinomates' I think it's more successful if you explain why their actions or opinions are problematic as opposed to attacking the person, since all attacking does is cause the person who is being confronted to become defensive and close themselves to the option of a different opinion/view.


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> When responding to people with opinions like Dinomates' I think it's more successful if you explain why their actions or opinions are problematic as opposed to attacking the person, since all attacking does is cause the person who is being confronted to become defensive and close themselves to the option of a different opinion/view.



I edited my post.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 13, 2014)

Also~ @rockthemike I responded again~ *Link*


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

Princess said:


> What the actual ****.
> Just because you're a member of a vulnerable group doesn't mean you should twist it to your advantage like that. That's messed up and causes highly sensitive issues that people are victims of to become insensitive.... jesus.
> 
> 
> Edit: You know...as someone who has been physically abused for being a girl, people who think like that and especially people who act upon that strip people like me of our validation when we speak up against abuse.



because it's pushed back in the thread


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> When responding to people with opinions like Dinomates' I think it's more successful if you explain why their actions or opinions are problematic as opposed to attacking the person, since all attacking does is cause the person who is being confronted to become defensive and close themselves to the option of a different opinion/view.


I was not attacking. But what they did say was problematic because those ruining a man's life for the heck of it is all sorts of abuse and you would not be accepted because of it.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 13, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> I was not attacking. But what they did say was problematic because those ruining a man's life for the heck of it is all sorts of abuse and you would not be accepted because of it.



My apologies~ Just thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> My apologies~ Just thought I'd bring it up.


It's okay. You are right though!


----------



## Cudon (Sep 13, 2014)

Princess said:


> Edit: You know...as someone who has been physically abused for being a girl, people who think like that and especially people who act upon that strip people like me of our validation when we speak up against abuse.


You're the minority then. That is not a common thing to happen. Your situation is a bit similar to a man who was raped. The issue is bad but just because it's not as common as the other way around their pleads of help are ignored.
I hope I didn't misunderstand

- - - Post Merge - - -



seigakaku said:


> I was not attacking. But what they did say was problematic because those ruining a man's life for the heck of it is all sorts of abuse and you would not be accepted because of it.


There are alot of women who do it and get away with it. That was my point. Of course it's a really bad thing to happen and I would never dare to do it myself but there are plenty of women who abuse this.


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> You're the minority then. That is not a common thing to happen. Your situation is a bit similar to a man who was raped. The issue is bad but just because it's not as common as the other way around their pleads of help are ignored.
> I hope I didn't misunderstand


Common or not it is a serious issue that should never be unvalidated because someone wants to **** with someone's life for ****s and giggles. 

And of course men being raped is a very serious issue too and should never be unvalidated either.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

What a damn mess this thread has become.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> You're the minority then. That is not a common thing to happen. Your situation is a bit similar to a man who was raped. The issue is bad but just because it's not as common as the other way around their pleads of help are ignored.
> I hope I didn't misunderstand
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


You're right, many women abuse this power and it's not okay. We should be teaching everyone that ruining someone's life for the heck of it is not okay.


----------



## Stacie (Sep 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Also, yes http://lmgtfy.com/?q=profiling


The first thing that comes up for that is 


which had nothing to do with your original post I replied to.  Not sure what you're trying to say here?


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> What a damn mess this thread has become.


For real. But I expected it to happen tbh.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 13, 2014)

Princess said:


> Common or not it is a serious issue that should never be unvalidated because someone wants to **** with someone's life for ****s and giggles.
> 
> And of course men being raped is a very serious issue too and should never be unvalidated either.


Agreed. In my opinion gender or race shouldn't matter in situations like these. We should all be treated equally about these things.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> *Isn't this whole thread about stereotyping things? *Also I do remember there being a long pdf about it but I can't be bothered to find it. I'm just here to post my opinion.
> 
> In my eyes I am happy to be a woman, since I see alot of benefits in being one. *If I really feel like it i could ruin a mans life and not be called out for it. *I have better chances of getting the job  I want because I have a ***** and generally I can live a safe peaceful life without being called a weakling for it. No person who hates me will lay a finger on me in public since it'd be disgusting to hurt a woman so the worst form of bullying I get is being ignored. Instead of being almost killed like how my male bullied friends have it. I could get gifts from my boyfriend without giving nothing but a smile back.



Um no
and congrats on your twisted out look on life?


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 13, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> Um no
> and congrats on your twisted out look on life?


And that's another one misunderstanding her point. Good job.
Especially after she's already mentioned twice that wasn't her point.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Agreed. In my opinion gender or race shouldn't matter in situations like these. We should all be treated equally about these things.



This, I and hopefully everyone can agree on. Acts of violence are terrible no matter the gender or race.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> And that's another one misunderstanding her point. Good job.
> Especially after she's already mentioned twice that wasn't her point.



This thread is moving 2 fast 4 me, and thanks.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 13, 2014)

I.. don't know what's happening in this thread anymore?

I remember in 6ᵗʰ grade, when I lived in a different country, someone asked me if I 'lived on a rice farm' because my father is Asian.

No, I didn't. Thank you for asking your completely unnecessary question.


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Agreed. In my opinion gender or race shouldn't matter in situations like these. We should all be treated equally about these things.



yes definitely


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm not really sure what going on in this thread anymore, but here's my .02, since I never really said what I thought earlier:

Racism and sexism are bad things, and while it seems that the definition of both has shifted these days to be something along the lines of "it's only an -ism if it's institutionalized", I certainly agree that men have disadvantages over women in certain situations: such as the oft-cited custody battles, mental health issues, etc. These are things that should definitely be changed, as leaving a child with any unfit parent, regardless of gender, is obviously not a good idea and will just lead to more harm done to the child. Men are also the highest group as far as suicide rates go, which shows that something is going wrong on that front as well. 

As far as white people go, POC can certainly discriminate against white people, and while there are some stereotypes against them (think the coffee thing) that can be unfunny and untrue, I don't think saying a white girl likes coffee is as harmful as stereotyping every black person into a thug that carries a gun everywhere. I'm not a big fan of generalizations, but I think there could always be worse ones when compared to what POC have to face a lot of the time. 

Sorry if this is really disjointed, but I'm pretty bad at putting my thoughts out there re: stuff like this.


----------

